# White feet White chest.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Another thread made me remember this. I was reading a long time ago about a test they did on domesticating foxes and the animals after many generations began to develop floppy ears and white toes and white chests.

I then went a looked at all the pictures of my dogs and what I have produced and they all have white chests and white toes. Which I have show lines and those are " flashy " show markings but still thought it was funny and I had never noticed it before.

anyone else ever read about it? This is a bit different than the one I read but same thing pretty much.

http://www.floridalupine.org/publications/PDF/trut-fox-study.pdf


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ya I keep hearin how color and domestication go hand in hand dome foxes turn grey too.... I have seen domesticated Foxes that look just like foxes sooo.... I don't really buy into it. Most species on this planet has color variation for some reason or another...


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

seems like i saw something about that on pbs 
my net went one night and that came on after primal girl like it matters but yeah


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Maybe it has something to do with the removal of a broader gene pool? *shrugs*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lots of dogs with white chests. Makes me think AST when I see it. I usually end up with white dogs so I don't see it hahah.


----------

